# Hauling your boat a LONG way?



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

The wife and I are thinking about going somewhere in July for vacation and one of our ideas was to take our boat to Florida and fish our way back- stopping at various places along the gulf coast. What I'm wondering is whether it's a bad idea to haul a boat that far- is it bad for the boat or the trailer?

We have a Haynie HO on a dual axel Coastline; and I just had Coastline give the trailer the 'once-over' to make sure it was ship-shape. It got all new hubs.

Just wondering if there are any pitfalls to doing something like this or, even, if it's advisable. It's our first boat so we're adventurous but still pretty cautious and a little unsure about what's a good idea and what isn't. Sure could use some advise from some more experienced folks


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*hauling*

Take extra bearings and get out and feel the hubs occasionally


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

a couple of spare tires helps to along with bearings and a grease gun. tools to change hubs/bearing if needed. clean and grease bearings before leaving and you should be good to go. let the hubs cool off if you can before putting the boat in the water. they tend to suck water in when hot. dont ask me why cause i dont know, but ive been told by many people that i trust. one more things,check all the bolts and ubolts. they will take a beating. good luck, have fun and most of all, CATCH FISH!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Drag that boat/trailer with you! You should be good to go. I have found that having at least one extra hub/bearing setup for each axel (with brakes & without brakes) can save a whole lot of time and hassle if a problem occurs. I learned my lesson the hard way. On long trips, I now bring extra "set-ups". Remember to bring the tools to change out a hub/bearings, a grease gun, & a good floor jack. Hubs & bearings don't cost much. Have fun!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Also, have the bearings pressed into the hubs before you travel. It's a lot easier than trying to do it on the side of the road.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Great tips guys! Thanks! I've got a spare already but I'm using a rim that had a curb check in it. So, maybe I'll just go ahead and buy a new rim and tire - just in case. and, while I'm there, I'll get a couple hubs and bearings from them. Luck we fish out of seadrift, lol!

Still not 100% we're going to do it, but it's sure looking more likely with all the encouragement!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Just drug our Pathfinder 2200 back and forth to Hot Springs, about 8 hours each way with no problems. Have tandem axle McClain trailer. Took it to them to be outfitted with new LED lights and added lights on the drive-on guides for better visibility for traffic behind us and total back to front "check up". Have 2 brand new spares, extra winch strap, emergency chain from trailer to boat, extra wheel bearings, grease gun, etc. Also, something simple. A 3 foot 2 x 6. If you get a flat, just drive up on the board with the inflated tire, it lifts the flat up far enough to change, no need for a jack in that situation, but smart to have one anyway. Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

I drug a bass boat from Indiana to Lake Guerrero and back in the 70's. Like said, I took spare bearings and 2 spare tires and tools to fix if a problem came up.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips, y'all!


----------



## trackersocha (Sep 7, 2011)

I drive a 22 whaler outrage from Midland to Rockport about 12 times a year. 9 hr one way drive. I bring a full set of mechanic tools, gasoline air compressor, two complete hubs with bearings(pre greased), two spare tires, extra bulbs(whole lights on my trailer), jack, flares, grease gun, and beer. 
Repack your wheel bearings, in your driveway, with what you have in your tow vehicle. When you get something from the garage, leave it in the tow vehicle. If you do this, it will make emergencys on I-10 in the middle of the night less stressful on the wife


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

trackersocha said:


> I drive a 22 whaler outrage from Midland to Rockport about 12 times a year. 9 hr one way drive. I bring a full set of mechanic tools, gasoline air compressor, two complete hubs with bearings(pre greased), two spare tires, extra bulbs(whole lights on my trailer), jack, flares, grease gun, and beer.
> Repack your wheel bearings, in your driveway, with what you have in your tow vehicle. When you get something from the garage, leave it in the tow vehicle. If you do this, it will make emergencys on I-10 in the middle of the night less stressful on the wife


My wife used to ask, "Why do we always have to carry that big box of stuff that you never use?" Started 18 years ago when we lived 5 minutes from Bob Haul Pier and spent every weekend way down PINS. My response..."The first time I leave it at home we will need it, would you rather be stranded here?." She hasn't asked since.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

trackersocha said:


> I drive a 22 whaler outrage from Midland to Rockport about 12 times a year. 9 hr one way drive. I bring a full set of mechanic tools, gasoline air compressor, two complete hubs with bearings(pre greased), two spare tires, extra bulbs(whole lights on my trailer), jack, flares, grease gun, and beer.
> Repack your wheel bearings, in your driveway, with what you have in your tow vehicle. When you get something from the garage, leave it in the tow vehicle. If you do this, it will make emergencys on I-10 in the middle of the night less stressful on the wife


That is DEFINITELY the goal! LOL!


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

*Trailer Boat*



BrushyHillGuide said:


> That is DEFINITELY the goal! LOL!


That's why they make trailers...to haul it wherever we want to but sure do agree that our vacation travel partner gotta be at easy with whatever happens. Got agree with everyone else and that 2X6x3 is a great idea. I add one extra thing to the overall list. A spare jack. I use a regular screw type but had one start to leak and collapse on me. Finally got the job done but before the next trip, got a little hydraulic bottle jack. It take us very little space and is great insurance.

Happy trails..........


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

jblrail said:


> That's why they make trailers...to haul it wherever we want to but sure do agree that our vacation travel partner gotta be at easy with whatever happens. Got agree with everyone else and that 2X6x3 is a great idea. I add one extra thing to the overall list. A spare jack. I use a regular screw type but had one start to leak and collapse on me. Finally got the job done but before the next trip, got a little hydraulic bottle jack. It take us very little space and is great insurance.
> 
> Happy trails..........


Yep..I keep a 4 ton bottle jack in the truck toolbox at all times.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The way my boat sits on the trailer there is room at front of trailer for a small tool box on each side. I keep spares and tools and gear in those so they are always with me and i dont have to pack and unpack. I have a flats skiff and weight is an issue so i keep what i can in those tool boxes mounted to the trailer. Very comforting to keep everything you think you want in there. Many times you are away from home and on a weekend so it is nice to have all of your stuff.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

a 2x6 is only 1 5/8 thick this will give enough clearance on a tandem axle.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Has for me. Just make sure that the inflated tire is on the board and the flat is not.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

One thing I have seen on trailers out of Seadrift is;;;make sure the Boat is secured to trailer where it cannot shift around and put all the stress on the Winch stand pole every time you stop, start,hard bump..Seen several Crack welds...on base of winch stand..And I am sure its not confined to one brand of trailers .Thats lotsa stress to put on one point..cva34


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

we drag our 22 pathfinder to fl every other year. as far as key west. we're prepared, but so far, haven't needed anything other than a wiring coupling. just make sure everything is greased and aired up. get er done!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

i drag my whaler from Lubbock to the coast 10 to 12 times a year Like trackersocha from Midland --a little prep time pays off every time--I stop about every two hours to look things over--found tires starting to separate-bearings hot--it is easier to limp to the next town than try to work on it on the side of the road--Have A SAFE trip


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Just dragged my boat from Florida to Beaumont last week. The only hassle was the terrible highway surface near Lafayette. They finally fixed the bad surface east of Lake Charles, which was so bad 15 years ago, it broke an entire wheel off, which bounced down the highway, hitting two other vehicles. A brand new 2-axle aluminum trailer built in Houston...we towed it back empty, and the company fixed it real quick, like in one hour. Then one of their new tires burst near Baton Rouge, bending the mud guard straight up. It seems they were using fairly low-grade tires. Anyway, the road surface makes a difference. 

Before that we used to pull small boats from Port Arthur to Key West every summer. Never had the slightest problem. It was in our youth, and often we didn't even have a spare tire...IH-10 and the Florida Turnpike had about 10 percent of the traffic it has today.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

trackersocha said:


> I drive a 22 whaler outrage from Midland to Rockport about 12 times a year. 9 hr one way drive. I bring a full set of mechanic tools, gasoline air compressor, two complete hubs with bearings(pre greased), two spare tires, extra bulbs(whole lights on my trailer), jack, flares, grease gun, and beer.
> Repack your wheel bearings, in your driveway, with what you have in your tow vehicle. When you get something from the garage, leave it in the tow vehicle. If you do this, it will make emergencys on I-10 in the middle of the night less stressful on the wife


This.


----------



## rojo (Jul 1, 2004)

If you don't have already have one, buy one of the ramp devices.. Kind of like a funky horseshoe shape. They have them at TSC I believe. You can pull the trailer tire up on it to lift the other axel to change bearing, hub or tire... Worth it trust me.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

The right tools and a good jack will go along ways along with the spare parts. Shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Kevreid (Apr 7, 2012)

Lots of Interstate is 75 mph now. Trailer tires are not made for that speed especially during summer. Take your time and don't beat up your equipment. 
Best advice I can give is Boat U.S. for both trailer and boat emergency coverage. www.boatus.com


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Recently Ive gotten into some pretty long hauls with my boat. I travel for my job so Ive had it on the Canadian border and Mexican border both this past year. It started life in Illinois, fished texas, then back to IL, then up to WI, the up to Canada, back to WI, back to TX and now its in IL at parents house and a giant tree fell on it. The first thing I did when I got it was replace the bearings. Next I got radial tires. I pull a 17' Whaler with a 90. Also check your trailer at every stop. I would also advise to use some sort of chain as a backup to hold your bow eye to the trailer (that's the only secure point on my boat and trailer. Take it slow, and easy. Can't go wrong with an extra set of bearings, extra spare, plug kit, air compressor, extra grease, be sure you can get lugs of (frequent maintenance) I have also been around leaf springs breaking. That's a tough one. Hopefully you have torsion axle . Good luck with risk comes reward. Lake superior was amazing. Glad I have access to the remaining 2/3 of the world. Good luck with your travels


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

This got me thinking about mine. I have the Vault sealed bearings on a torsion axle. What should I carry for spares?


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> Just dragged my boat from Florida to Beaumont last week. The only hassle was the terrible highway surface near Lafayette. They finally fixed the bad surface east of Lake Charles, which was so bad 15 years ago, it broke an entire wheel off, which bounced down the highway, hitting two other vehicles. A brand new 2-axle aluminum trailer built in Houston...we towed it back empty, and the company fixed it real quick, like in one hour. Then one of their new tires burst near Baton Rouge, bending the mud guard straight up. *It seems they were using fairly low-grade tires.* Anyway, the road surface makes a difference.
> 
> Before that we used to pull small boats from Port Arthur to Key West every summer. Never had the slightest problem. It was in our youth, and often we didn't even have a spare tire...IH-10 and the Florida Turnpike had about 10 percent of the traffic it has today.


The tires you use make all the difference in the world. If you use cheap tires you will spend plenty of time on the side of the road. when I firts bought the boat I have now it had carlisles on it. The day I tried to bring it to put goodyear marathons on I limped into the tireshop on 3 wheels after stopping to change 2. The marathons were a good tire but have had someproblems with some new ones that I put on last year. They were coming apart. A friend of mine who has a fleet of about 40 workboats told me to try the "Kenda Loadstars" Put a set on 2 weeks ago and they are some beasts. I will letyou know how they do after the summer season, but everyone I have spoken too about them says they are the chit. The price wasn't bad at all either.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I pull the Baby cat all the time. 

Check the hubs when you stop for gas to see if they are getting hot or not will save a problem blowing a bearing in a bad place or mosquitoes swarming like bees

I take a spare hub from Academy for a quick change and a spare bearing set too. With the ready to go hub you can change the tire and hub in no time.

I carry a set of bearings, tools, and grease to change them if I need to. To me this is not a side of the road kinda thing that I want to do. Just change the hub on the fly then do the bearing kit when you have time and place.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

weimtrainer said:


> A 3 foot 2 x 6. If you get a flat, just drive up on the board with the inflated tire, it lifts the flat up far enough to change, no need for a jack in that situation.


Pretty dang snazzy. Never heard of doing that but makes a hell of a lot sense.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I did it last year and had a blast. I carried 3 hubs complete with bearings and seals and of course did all the preventative stuff before I left and just stopped and felt the hubs every few hundred miles. Funny thing is after the pm I got there and back without incident. 

Like said above bring tools to swap hubs if necessary. I recommend carrying a shorty 4lb sledge hammer and a large chisle or screwdriver for handling the races.

Another thing I recommend is never pull up to the ramp after a long haul and back right in. If your hubs are warm they will pull water around the seal as the water cools them when you emerse them. The best way to solve this problem is take a bucket of water and cool the hubs before you back in. This will limit the amount of water that can get around the seal.


----------

